# slip bobbers on braided line



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Just curious, Does anyone use a slip bobber on braided line? What do you use for a stop? stop for the bobber.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I use braid in the spring when to crappies are up shallow. Braid and a gold hook make it easy to keep your set up together. I use the rubber stops .


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I use the string type stops on my braid. works for me.
sherman


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

I didnt know if rubber stops would get cut, by the braid or not. thanks.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I use very small plastic stopper. Ill try n get a pic up. Use these for steel and cat fishing.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Nice thread, I am curious too as I have some rigs set up with Fireline (similar to braid). What type/size slip bobbers are you guys using? At the moment, I only rig my Flouro rigs with Slip Bobbers.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## senoy (Feb 3, 2013)

String stops will work on fireline, but they have to be really tight. I always leave an inch or so of string on either end to tighten it more from time to time. I use the thill pro series unweighted and the size depends on what I'm suspending from them and the speed of the water. As a general rule, I use the smallest size that won't sink.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I just did some fishing in florida and used 6 oz's of lead because of the current. and I was fishing with pin fish for bait and wanted to keep it down but not on the bottom. I had to use 3 bobbers to float the weight. I used the string stop on 80# braid and it worked great.
sherman


----------

